# Baby is never still



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

My DS is 3.5 months old and except when he's sleeping, he is never still. He's always moving his arms, sometimes kicking but always in motion.

Is this normal?


----------



## todavia (Aug 11, 2006)

my babes have not been super wiggly or particularly active but my friends baby is *always* waving his arms or looking around or kicking his legs or grabbing something. he's a little older that your LO and he's a very happy sweet little guy and his mom has never expressed any concern about his level of movement.

there's such a huge range of "normal" and i think (totally unscientifically) that if babies are sleeping and eating and developing appropriately (not nec. exactly 'on time' but making some progress) then they are probably doing just fine. does he make good eye contact? smile? have you mentioned it to your health care provider?

sorry i can't be more helpful or informative but if i were you, i wouldn't worry.


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

My daughter is VERY busy, she's always kicking, grabbing, rolling, waving her arms, pretty much always on the go. Sometimes I wish I had a little baby straight jacket when we're nursing because she's so fidgety! So don't worry, you're not alone


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

I've had the same thoughts, if only they made baby straight jackets!! My little girl is constantly 'flapping' and kicking and just plain moving. And lately, yelling on top of it all. No inside voice here yet!


----------



## eri_flores (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi chlobo!

Mine too, he's very wiggly and moving all the time. He's especially crazy with the arms and legs flying all over when he's laid down on his back (changing table) and when he's naked or nearly naked. Then WATCH OUT! It's like he's trying to take off or something. He's also pretty wiggly when held in arms and when nursing. I live for the little moments of stillness he has...the feeling is so sweet! Oh, he's 3 months old today!


----------



## chlobo (Jan 24, 2004)

I figured it was normal. I just thought I'd ask. He does smile & make eye contact. Just htis morning he thought that 5am was absolutely hysterical.

Now, if we could just get rid of the gas....


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh how familiar that sounds! DS was a constant mover as a baby - people would always marvel at how much he moved.

It's the same today, now he's 2, and he is in constant motion. Very active child, with high exercise needs. Very bright and happy, just requires a lot of movement!


----------



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
My DS is 3.5 months old and except when he's sleeping, he is never still. He's always moving his arms, sometimes kicking but always in motion.

Is this normal?

My son was like this, literally came out of the womb and kicked his legs and flailed his arms a lot. He even held his head up within 24 hours well. So I say you have a super active baby on your hands like I do and they will be little busy bodies. My son was always fussy younger because he wnated to move a lot but couldn't get up and go. Now that he can crawl and almost walk he never stops except when sleeping.







:


----------



## Gremco (Nov 2, 2006)

My daughter moves even while sleeping! She's always turning in circles and scooting around. She's only 3 months. It cracks me up how she's always on the move.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I've had the same thoughts, if only they made baby straight jackets!! My little girl is constantly 'flapping' and kicking and just plain moving. And lately, yelling on top of it all. No inside voice here yet!

They do make straight jackets. It is called the Miracle Blanket.

I have a very active baby too.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

I've seriously considered the miracle blanket because my DS is so wildly active. If he gets more than a little awake at night he's all the way awake. We cosleep and I have to nurse him as he starts to stir so he falls back asleep. If I don't catch him quick, he thinks it's play time.


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

I doubt that blanket would fit my seven month old!!! (she's in the top 90th % for height)


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Fawny, I don't worry about the legs being in it. He never disturbs himself with his legs, only his arms.

I swaddle him to sleep at night, and to nap when I want to try to put him down. If I don't, he rubs his face with his hands and keeps knocking his pacifier out and then he can't fall asleep.


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

My daughter gets her whole body moving, legs and all! If we are nursing laying down I can usually swing my legs over hers or wedge her legs between mine to prevent them from kicking etc, and I can sometimes manage to position myself so I can hold her arms down too. It's funny, when she is moving her arms and legs around she is wide awake but as soon as I pin her down she sighs, closes her eyes and drifts off to sleep. I don't know why she keeps herself awake like that!


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

There are babies who sit still?! I'm learning new things every day... not every baby cries/whines/moans all day... not every baby is in constant motion... some babies actually sleep STRAIGHT through the night without waking to nurse... I'm so serious, I've never considered these were possibilities! I guess it's a good thing I haven't been around other babies much to see what other variations on normal there are. I'd think I got the short end of the deal.


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

Describes DD to a tee








Though with her it's generally the legs that are always in motion, sometimes the arms. It cracks DH and me up. It's been that way pretty much since she was born, and at 5 months, not getting any less. In fact, the other night she practically had us in hysterics - she was going seriously loco during her long naked, pre-bath time. Kicking (non-stop, of course), waving her arms, and making non-stop noises - screaches, squeals, coos, grunts. All while smiling and totally happy. She's ready to be crawling NOW and has been trying to be on the move pretty much since birth - whenever we gave her something to push those legs against, she'd slide on her tummy as fast and as far as she could.

I think it's totally normal - I always get amazed when I get around babes who AREN'T moving nonstop, since I've gotten so used to DD. We did start using the Miracle Blanket when she was 7 weeks old, though - my mom thought we were putting her in a straight jacket, but it was amazing how much better she slept when she didn't kick or hit herself awake! Now she no longer needs it - when she crashes, she crashes (and sleeps) hard, without swaddling. But once she's awake, there's no stopping her.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep! I've got 2 boys here who can't stay still...oyee...

It does annoy me sometimes when I try to put them to sleep but other than that it's not a big deal.

we just got very active babies and soon to be active toddlers..


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

DD is another busy baby! She is always moving. She's 4.5 months and we still swaddle her in the Miracle Blanket for every nap and at night. Otherwise we'd get 20 minutes or less!


----------

